# #Elliotscarwash



## Titanium Htail

Elliot is 13 wishing to become a detailer, he is cleaning cars near me, so went round to give him some products.

He has been invited to Waxstock, plus so excited by the notion of this, he has #autism is a very polite and hard working young man.

He loves cars.....
Twitter #elliotscarwash
@elliotscarash on FB.

Have fun, John Tht.


----------



## camerashy

Nice one, hope he enjoy the day


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

He loved it

(I'm his dad)

Met lots of lovely people, especially the guys at angelwax and infinity wax.
Car wash is going from strength to strength -he made the luck pair. he reinvests his earrings in stuff for the business, so he's bought a card reader, a laptop and a laminator!
Follow him on Twitter and Facebook for more.


----------



## Andyblue

Good on him, hats off to him - I can remember having my own car washing round as a teenager and loved it :thumb:

Bet your as proud as punch


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Someone has sent me a private message, but I haven't done enough pays to read it yet...


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Sorry about this, six more r posts and I can read the message


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Five more. Hopefully


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Getting there.... Just a couple more.


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Actually, five more.


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Four more


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Apologies for this. Mods feel free to tidy this up.


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Last couple now


----------



## OhNoItsSteve

Hopefully I can go read my private message now.
By the way, bought a lovely Renault Laguna coupe....


----------



## Titanium Htail

Hi Mr G here from FY6

I came round to see you all Elliot is doing a great job good luck to him, if you need any more product just let me know.

John Tht.


----------

